# Windex while cleaning urethane grout



## mike gunderson (May 23, 2010)

Anybody else use windex while cleaning their urethane grout? I was using some dark subway tile a couple jobs ago and it seems I couldn't get it clean. i noticed the bucket of grout said i could use windex and a microfiber rag. This seemed to work great and I've done it since. i love the urethane grout and have never had any problem cleaning it before but on the slick subway tile I did. Did they change their formula when they went to a three day shower ready instead of seven day? Curious.

Thanks, mike


----------



## mike gunderson (May 23, 2010)

sorry about the headline didn't check it I guess


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Never done it but will try it the next time.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I've had trouble cleaning it off polished tile, probably the same situation you are experiencing. I'll remember the windex trick. This is probably an old Greek trick?

https://www.google.com/search?q=my+...a8eOlRL7M:&usg=__CGdE595tpiBvK8K-oBQ4VqoOE4E=


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, the new 3 day formula you use Windex to clean the haze instead of Blaze like the old 7 day formula.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

409 works as well.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I believe it has something to do with the ammonia in it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I've done it - it works well.

Windex is just used for compatibility with the microfibers. If you throw out the microfiber afterwards, you can use other cleaners.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> I believe it has something to do with the ammonia in it.


Completely agree ... just grab a bottle of ammonia.
Just need a little (diluted) - it will last a little while :thumbsup:

-


----------



## Crastopher (Dec 18, 2012)

I actually just had he same problem with wall and floor tiles after using quartzlock2. I used blaze and mr clean magic eraser 1 month after I grouted and it came off the tiles perfectly


----------

